# Super Mario Odyseey Weltenwechsel wie?



## nanoukmae (21. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen

ich hoffe ich poste im richtigen Unterforum - wenn nicht bitte verschieben und sorry 

Wie kann ich zwischen den Welten hin und her reisen wenn ich auf der finsteren Seite des Mondes feststecke und nicht mehr weiterkomme? Finde keine Wandkunst und die Odysee bewegt sich nicht solange ich nicht über 240 Monde gefunden habe...?!? ich möchte gerne in den anderen Welten die restlichen Monde zusammensuchen. Kann mir jemand helfen?

Vielen lieben Dank für eure Hilfe und habt einen schönen Abend

nanoukmae


----------

